# too much o2 in a planted tank?



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I just bought a elodea bunch and some pennywort for my 55. I have a large air pump and a bubble wall running, will that produce too much oxygen and affect the growth and life of the plants?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hunky jim help!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Paul said:


> hunky jim help!


 First of all i have to say that i am HUSKY not HUNKY!!!!









I use airpumps in my smaller tanks which are also planted with no problem on plant growth.The dissadvantage is that if you add CO2 system, the Bubbles from the airpump disolve the Co2 and make it less effective.
As for you plants now, most Elodea spieces requires medium to 'a lot' of light and the Hydrocotyle's requirements also depends on which specific spiece you have.Hydrocotyle leucocephala reaches up to 60cm and has medium light requirements but Hydrocotyle verticillata reaches up to 10cm and requires a lot of lighting...

Goodluck!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ok great news. I have plenty of lighting for those 2 right now. Just wanted to make sure that my air pump wouldnt be detrimental to my plants.


----------

